# jour de la semaine + prochain / suivant / qui vient / de la semaine prochaine / d'après / en huit



## sophiecc

Une autre question:

J'ai entendu ça existe:
ex: on est mardi (2 Feb)  aujourd'hui. on se verra samedi prochain.
(Ça veut dire on se verra ce samedi(6 Feb)ou on se verra 13 Feb?)

quelle  est correcte? 

Merci


----------



## tie-break

Bonjour,
c'est samedi 6 fév.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

Nous avons eu un jour un débat animé avec des camarades francophones (oui, ça fait peur, je sais  ).
Il y avait deux groupes : 
Si nous sommes jeudi 4 février/vendredi 5 février :
- samedi prochain = celui de la semaine d'après, samedi 13
- samedi prochain = ce samedi = samedi 6

Je pense quand même qu'il s'agit de samedi 6, bien que si on dit ça le jeudi ou le vendredi, je trouve cela beaucoup moins évident ...

Personnellement, quand je veux dire le samedi qui vient, le plus proche, je dis simplement
*"On se voit samedi. Oui, samedi qui vient"*

Et pour le samedi 13 :
*"On se voit samedi dans deux semaines"*

J'attends avec impatience d'autres réponses


----------



## tie-break

DearPrudence said:


> Je pense quand même qu'il s'agit de samedi 6, bien que si on dit ça le jeudi ou le vendredi, je trouve cela beaucoup moins évident ...


 
Oui, tout à fait!
Dans ce cas l'emploi de "demain" devient quasi obligatoire (pour ne pas laisser de doute). Personnellement si aujourd'hui nous sommes vendredi et on me dit "on se voit samedi" je me pose d'abord la question: pourquoi on ne m'a pas dit "demain"?
Alors peut-être que c'est samedi dans deux semaines?


----------



## joleen

Je dirais samedi 6 fév. On peut aussi dire "on se verra ce samedi" pour le premier qui arrive, au moins, pas de confusion. (quoiqu'on emploie également "ce" pour le passé : on s'est vu ce dimanche).

Pour le samedi 13 fév, on dirait plutôt "samedi d'après".

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Tonton Christian

Au risque de compliquer le débat...
J'entends fréquemment : _On se retrouve demain_ (si on est le vendredi 5 février et qu'on se fixe rendez-vous pour le samedi 6 février). S'il s'agit d'un rendez-vous pour le 13 février, on dit _On se retrouve demain en huit_ ou _on se retrouve samedi en huit_. Mais ce sont peut-être d'affreux belgicismes...


----------



## joleen

Bien entendu, si on est le vendredi, pour le samedi on utilisera "demain", pas "samedi", à moins d'avoir perdu la notion du temps.

Quant à samedi en huit, ce serait le samedi d'après (le 13) si je ne me trompe pas. Demain en huit??? Jamais entendu ça.
Mais de toute façon, j'entends très peu "en huit", chez moi c'est plutôt "samedi prochain....euh... celui d'après quoi!"


----------



## Betilie

Je pense aussi que "samedi prochain " est le 6 fevrier.
Si l'on voulait parlait du samedi 13 , l'on aurait pu dire :" Samedi en quinze", enfin en tout cas c'est ce que j'aurai dit


----------



## Maeda

Je pense qu'il est assez évident pour moi que quand on est le 2
Février ( Mardi ) et qu'on dit a samedi prochain, c'est celui qui arrive, le plus proche quoi. Dans le cas où on est jeudi c'est plutôt " A dans deux jours ! " ou aussi " On se voie après-demain ! " Et vendredi on dirait plus " A demain " que à samedi prochain qui je trouve laisserais sous-entendre le samedi de la semaine suivante .


----------



## sophiecc

Donc, samedi prochain n'est pas vraiment le samedi prochain, c'est ce samedi!
Et la semaine prochaine signifie vraiment cette semaine ou la semaine apres?

Le francais est vraiment difficile!!


----------



## tie-break

Mais non, ce n'est pas si difficile.
La semaine prochaine est celle qui commence à partir de lundi prochain.
Aujourd'hui nous sommes mardi 6 fév, la semaine prochaine c'est la période de temps depuis lundi 12 fév jusqu' à dimanche 18 fév.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
quand on dit "la semaine prochaine" et "la semaine suivante", il y a une différence ou non ?
Merci !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Oui, il y a une différence.

Tu pourrais dire, entre autres : _Pas la semaine prochaine, mais la suivante_.  

Par exemple, on est le 5 mai, et  tu donnes rendez-vous à quelqu'un dans exactement deux semaines, le 19 mai.  
Ce ne serait pas la semaine prochaine, mais la suivante.

Nous sommes en mai, et tu dois aller quelque part au mois de juillet.  Ce n'est pas le mois prochain (juin), mais le suivant.  

As-tu vu *ce fil* ?


----------



## Tazzler

Je crois qu'on utiliserait le premier par référence au futur et le second par référence au passé. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr. N'oublie pas que _suivant_ signifie _qui suit une autre chose_.


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

On dit aussi "la semaine suivante" dans le discours rapporté.

Bonne soirée ,


swift


----------



## Chimel

Nous sommes mardi. Si je vous dis que je passerai chez vous "samedi prochain", quel jour comprenez-vous?


----------



## DearPrudence

Alors, moi, on m'a fait la réflexion que je comprenais / parlais bizarrement, mais si on me dit "*samedi prochain*" je comprends pas le samedi qui vient, mais celui d'après (donc, dans *une dizaine de jours*).

Pour le *samedi qui vient*, je dis
"*samedi (là), samedi qui vient*"

Voilà. J'ai hâte de voir la réponse des autres  (et peur aussi )


----------



## SwissPete

Logiquement, samedi prochain est celui qui arrive (dans 4 jours puisque nous sommes mardi).

De même, la semaine prochaine est la semaine qui arrive, qui commence dans 6 jours (si on admet que le semaine commence le lundi).

PS: J'ai hâte et peur de voir d'autres réponses...


----------



## TitTornade

bonsoir,
Si tu me dis que tu passeras samedi prochain, je penserai à celui qui a lieu dans 4 jours, mais n'étant pas sûr de ce que j'aurai compris et je te répondrai :
"Quel samedi ? Celui qui vient ou le suivant ?"


----------



## Chimel

C'est effectivement le problème...

Je suis comme SwissPete (et un peu TitTornade, mais qui ne se mouille pas trop... ): pour moi, c'est le premier samedi qui vient.

Mais je constate que d'autres personnes comprennent "samedi prochain" comme "samedi de la semaine prochaine", celui qui vient tout de suite étant alors "ce samedi". Je me demandais si cela reposait sur des différences régionales, si c'était une question de génération...

Bizarremment, ça ne concerne que les jours de la fin de la semaine: le jeudi, si on parle de "lundi prochain", c'est quatre jours plus tard pour tout le monde !

Je suis étonné que cette différence de perception linguistique soit rarement évoquée, car elle peut provoquer des malentendus très concrets. Il y a quelques années, je me suis ainsi retrouvé tout seul à un rendez-vous qui avait été fixé pour "samedi prochain"...


----------



## TitTornade

Ce n'est pas que "je me mouille pas trop"...  
C'est juste que l'expression n'est pas claire et que j'utilise tantôt l'un, tantôt l'autre.
Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, mercredi pour être précis, j'ai dit "rendez-vous jeudi prochain" à un collègue qui m'a dit : "demain ?". Pour moi il était clair que je parlais du jeudi de cette semaine (après-demain, puisque nous sommes mardi... pour ceux qui lirons le post plus tard...), càd du jeudi de la semaine suivante et pas du lendemain...

C'est pour moi une imprécision de la langue ! Et comme j'aime les choses précises, je demande la précision en général ! (C'est précis comme explication, non ?)

"Prochain" a donc les deux sens chez moi : "la semaine prochaine" et "le suivant".


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne faut pas confondre _jeudi prochain_ avec _jeudi de la semaine prochaine_ !

_Jeudi prochain_ est le jeudi qui vient en premier à partir d'aujourd'hui, c'est le jeudi le plus « proche » (dans le futur).

Cela dit, si on est mardi et qu'on veut parler du surlendemain, on devrait simplement dire _jeudi_ voire _ce jeudi_ ; si on veut parler du jeudi de la semaine suivante, on devrait dire _jeudi en huit_ ou alors _jeudi de la semaine prochaine_. En fait, dans ce cas (celui du surlendemain), on ne devrait jamais employer _jeudi prochain_ puisqu'il désigne le surlendemain et que c'est très lourd comme désignation alors que _jeudi_ ou _ce jeudi_ suffisent…


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

C'est bizarre, je ne crois pas que je dirais samedi prochain un mardi !  Je le dirais par contre volontiers un samedi si j'ai un rendez-vous récurrent tous les samedis...
Un mardi, pour parler du samedi qui vient, je dirais effectivement _ce _samedi.
(pour le samedi en huit, il m'arrive de dire « pas celui là, l'autre ! » )


----------



## geostan

J'abonde dans le sens de Capello. Pourquoi dire _samedi prochain_ lorsque _samedi_ tout court suffit?
Pour ce qui est de l'autre, je dirais probablement: _pas ce samedi, mais le samedi d'après ou suivant_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi également, samedi prochain est le samedi qui vient même si l'on est le vendredi précédant ce samedi.

A l'instar de Maître Capello et de Géostan, en étant jeudi je dirais plutôt après-demain et en étant vendredi je dirais demain. Bien qu'il me soit déjà arrivé de dire samedi prochain en me rendant compte après coup que j'étais le vendredi. 

Le samedi en huit étant pour moi le samedi suivant le samedi prochain.


----------



## itka

Bon, j'arrive tard et je crois que tout le monde est plus ou moins d'accord :
- on évite de dire "samedi prochain" pour celui qui arrive dans 4 jours (le 6) : ce samedi, ou après-demain ou demain.
- si on l'entend, c'est quand même synonyme de "ce samedi qui arrive"
- si on parle de l'autre (le 13) on dira plus volontiers "samedi de la semaine prochaine".

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, pour tout rendez-vous, je répéte dix fois (ou guère moins) "Bon, alors, samedi prochain, celui-là, là, ce samedi, çui qui vient, le 6 quoi !". C'est peut-être légèrement redondant  mais je ne me souviens pas d'avoir manqué un rendez-vous pour cette raison !


----------



## Chimel

Merci pour vos intéressantes contributions. 

Il est clair que "... prochain" ne s'utilise guère quand il suffit de dire "demain" ou "après-demain". C'est pourquoi j'avais pris l'exemple d'un mardi par rapport à un samedi.

Il ressort de tout ceci que les perceptions de "prochain" peuvent varier. Je risquerais l'hypothèse suivante:
- en toute logique, "samedi prochain" désigne le premier samedi qui vient à partir d'aujourd'hui, comme le dit Maître Capello
- mais dans la pratique, comme le disent cette fois Karin et Itka, souvent on dit simplement dans ce cas-là: "On se voit samedi?" La précision "prochain" n'est pas indispensable et est très souvent omise
- dès lors, cet adjectif n'étant plus guère utilisé dans son sens propre, il devient "libre d'utilisation" pour un autre sens (phénomène courant en linguistique) et aurait tendance, pour certaines personnes, à signifier "de la semaine prochaine".


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, pour tout rendez-vous, je répéte dix fois (ou guère moins) "Bon, alors, samedi prochain, celui-là, là, ce samedi, çui qui vient, le 6 quoi !". C'est peut-être légèrement redondant  mais je ne me souviens pas d'avoir manqué un rendez-vous pour cette raison !


Oui, bien sûr, c'est souvent comme ça qu'on fait. Mais c'est bizarre, tout de même, de devoir en arriver là.

C'est comme si "la maison d'à côté" pouvait désigner pour les uns la maison adjacente et pour les autres celle située plus loin. Et donc, on serait obligé de demander chaque fois: la maison vraiment juste à côté ou bien l'autre? 

On rêve tous d'une langue parfaitement claire, précise et limpide...


----------



## Lacuzon

En cas de prise de rendez-vous, je précise toujours le jour du mois. Samedi 6 mai par exemple. Ca évite tout malentendu. Par exemple une personne qui trouve, une semaine après, sur son répondeur ou dans son courriel une demande rendez-vous pour samedi prochain ...


----------



## tilt

La question n'est pas de savoir quelle est la meilleure façon de faire référence à un samedi ou à un autre, mais de déterminer ce que _prochain _veut dire... 

J'avoue être surpris par la réponse de DP... Pour moi comme pour les autres, il n'y a aucun doute : _samedi prochain _veut toujours dire _ce samedi_ (tout comme _tournez au prochain feu _ne désignera jamais "le feu après le feu qui vient").
Si _samedi prochain_ désignait _samedi en huit_, quel adjectif pourrait-on utiliser pour signifier _ce samedi_, alors ?


----------



## Karzoff

*STOP ! Vous allez me faire avoir un infarcuts !  *



> Nous sommes mardi. Si je vous dis que je passerai chez vous "samedi prochain", quel jour comprenez-vous?



*Le samedi qui vient (!!!)*

Samedi Prochain *=* Le prochain samedi c'est pas plus compliqué que ça.

Pour parler du samedi qui suivra le prochain samedi, il convient de dire :
_Samedi en huit_ (on pourrait faire l'analogie avec l'anglais : _the week after_) et pour le suivant encore : _Samedi en quinze_

C'est vraiment source d'erreurs.
Pour la petite histoire, lorsque j'était étudiants, certains camarades avaient mal compris la date d'un examens (ils l'avaient avancé d'une semaine).
Ca nous a valu un cours entier en Français là dessus (et sur les barbarismes, idiomes, etc. L'un des cours de Français les plus intéressants qu'on m'ait fait


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Maintenant j'ai vu la même discussion en trois langues particulières!  

Pour ma part je le trouverais vraiment ridicule d'ajouter 'prochain' sauf si c'était aujourd'hui samedi.  Mais, comme d'habitude, si on a des problèmes avec une situation dans un cadre 'petit' il ne faut que magnifier la situation;

_Je vais aller à Paris en septembre prochain._

_Euh, septembre 2009 ou septembre 2010?_

_2010....évidemment, ou j'aurais dit simplement 'septembre'_

Ainsi, logiquement, dans le contexte d'une semaine, septembre est l'équivalent d'un jour (samedi) et l'an (2009/2010) est l'équivalent d'une semaine.

C'est mon avis en anglais, en gaélique et maintenant en français aussi!


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> _Je vais aller à Paris en septembre prochain._
> 
> _Euh, septembre 2009 ou septembre 2010?_
> 
> _2010....évidemment, ou j'aurais dit simplement 'septembre'_


Désolé, mais je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'omettre _prochain _suffit à comprendre la phrase que cet adjectif change de sens !
Au contraire, même, le fait d'ajouter _prochain _évite (ou devrait éviter) toute ambigüité (et notamment l'éternelle question du petit rigolo de service qui demande immanquablement _Septembre de quelle année ?_ )

Septembre 2010 ne deviendra _prochain _que le 1er septembre 2009 (car il est entendu que cet adjectif exclu le jour/mois en cours).


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

J'aurais pensé si je disais aujourd'hui, '_je vais à Paris en septembre prochain' _tout le monde y comprendrait septembre 2010.  Mais j'aurais dû mieux préciser que ce point-là était seulement de faire ressortir de l'usage courant, oral...moi-même, je dirais, _en septembre l'année prochaine._

Si je disais _je vais à Paris en septembre prochain_ et tu comprenais (sans réflechir) cela comme _septembre 2009,_ à mon avis tu serais tout à fait dans la minorité.  La logique ne fait pas partie, dans mon exemple je parlais de la vie comme elle se déroule 'sur la rue' (comme on dit en anglais!)


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Si je disais _je vais à Paris en septembre prochain_ et tu comprenais (sans réflechir) cela comme _septembre 2009,_ à mon avis tu serais tout à fait dans la minorité.


Les messages qui débutent ce fil, mis à part celui de DearPrudence, me font au contraire penser que la plupart des gens comprendont comme moi...
Vraiment, je suis étonné que ce mot puisse susciter tant d'ambiguité, car sa définition est très claire


----------



## Chimel

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Tilt. Pour les mois, en tout cas, _septembre prochain_ n'évoque pour moi que le premier mois de septembre à venir. En aucun cas, je ne penserais aujourd'hui à septembre 2010.

Et effectivement, _prochain_ a un sens dans ces cas-là pour éviter une possible ambiguité. Il m'arrive d'écrire, dans des magazines pour lesquels je travaille, que "l'exposition se tiendra du 28 juin au 15 septembre prochains". Les grandes expositions étant parfois programmées très longtemps à l'avance, il n'est pas inutile de préciser qu'on parle bien de cette année-ci.

Pour les jours de la semaine, je suis d'accord avec ceux, comme Chris, qui disent que _prochain_ se justifie plus rarement. On a déjà _demain_, _après-demain_, _dans deux jours_... et dans la plupart des cas, dire que quelque chose se fera "samedi" est suffisamment clair. D'où mon hypothèse d'un glissement de sens chez certains locuteurs, _samedi prochain_ en arrivant alors à désigner le samedi d'après.

Je ne le cautionne pas, je ne le dis pas dans ce sens, mais je le constate.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Haha, je suis d'accord avec toi sans doute tilt et oui, la définition est très claire mais, quand même, ce fil n'existe pour qu'une seule raison; l'ambiguité crée par ce mot-ci!

J'ajouterai un point: si les français comprennent les mois et les ans comme ça c'est bon pour vous!  En anglais, ou plutôt en cadre des anglophones, je suis sûr de mon point...il me faudra souvenir que ça ne marche pas toujours d'imposer la logique culturelle l'une sur l'autre


----------



## DearPrudence

itka said:


> Bon, j'arrive tard et je crois que tout le monde est plus ou moins d'accord :
> - on évite de dire "samedi prochain" pour celui qui arrive dans 4 jours (le 6) : ce samedi, ou après-demain ou demain.
> - si on l'entend, c'est quand même synonyme de "ce samedi qui arrive"
> - si on parle de l'autre (le 13) on dira plus volontiers "samedi de la semaine prochaine". _(je dis aussi "samedi en huit")_
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, pour tout rendez-vous, je répéte dix fois (ou guère moins) "Bon, alors, samedi prochain, celui-là, là, ce samedi, çui qui vient, le 6 quoi !". C'est peut-être légèrement redondant  mais je ne me souviens pas d'avoir manqué un rendez-vous pour cette raison !


Comme il a été bien résumé par le post d'Itka, je dirais simplement :
"On se voit samedi. Oui, ce samedi / samedi qui vient" et "prochain" ne me viendrait pas.


tilt said:


> Les messages qui débutent ce fil, mis à part celui de DearPrudence, me font au contraire penser que la plupart des gens comprendont comme moi...


Par contre, pour les mois, là, je comprends bien et ça ne me choque pas.

Allez savoir 

(donc, j'ai la confirmation que j'ai un problème, je règle ça, merci )


----------



## geostan

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Si je disais _je vais à Paris en septembre prochain_ et tu comprenais (sans réflechir) cela comme _septembre 2009,_ à mon avis tu serais tout à fait dans la minorité.



Alors, je dois figurer dans ta minorité, car si je disais _en septembre prochain_ aujourd'hui, je parlerais de septembre 2009. Bien que le mot_ prochain_ soit superflu pour ce sens, en aucun cas je ne viserais septembre 2010.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Donc, pour vous, _en septembre, en ce september-ci _et _en septembre prochain _indiquent également le même moment?  D'acc, j'acquiesce car je ne dirais jamais 'en septembre prochain' en tout cas mais, dans mes expériences, la raison sous-entendue en disant 'prochain' plutôt que 'ce ***-ci' ou, en fait, sans adjectif du tout, sert à indiquer l'année prochaine.


----------



## Karzoff

Exactement

Ce n'est pas parce que "on se voit samedi" signifie "le prochain samedi" qu'ajouter *prochain* n'indique pas que l'on parle du samedi d'après, ça précise.


----------



## itka

> J'aurais pensé si je disais aujourd'hui, '_je vais à Paris en septembre prochain' _tout le monde y comprendrait septembre 2010. Mais j'aurais dû mieux préciser que ce point-là était seulement de faire ressortir de l'usage courant, oral...moi-même, je dirais, _en septembre l'année prochaine._


Chris, pour tous les Français et francophones qui t'ont lu, il est bien clair qu'il s'agit de septembre 2009... et pour moi, à qui tu as dit ça il y a quelques jours, eh bien ... je découvre que ce n'est qu'en septembre 2010 que tu seras à Paris ! 
Jamais cette idée ne m'a effleurée... j'étais sûre que tu parlais de septembre "prochain" c'est-à-dire 2009 !

Quant à ça : 





> _ en ce september-ci_


 même en corrigeant "septembre", ça ne se dit pas. "En septembre" c'est suffisant.


----------



## Chimel

itka said:


> ...et pour moi, à qui tu as dit ça il y a quelques jours, eh bien ... je découvre que ce n'est qu'en septembre 2010 que tu seras à Paris !
> Jamais cette idée ne m'a effleurée... j'étais sûre que tu parlais de septembre "prochain" c'est-à-dire 2009 !


Je croyais pourtant que tu n'avais jamais manqué un rendez-vous à cause d'un malentendu sur le sens de "prochain"... 

Bref, tu me dois une fière chandelle d'avoir ouvert ce fil, non?


----------



## TitTornade

"Samedi prochain - samedi dernier
janvier prochain - janvier dernier
l'été prochain - l'été dernier"

Dans chaque cas, "prochain" siginife le suivant et "dernier" signifie le précédent. 
OK ?
Soit, certains disent qu'on peut très bien bien omettre les adjectifs "prochain" et "dernier" et juste dire "ce" ou "cet" ou "cette" ou simplement supprimer les "déterminants" ! Le temps du verbe et le contexte doivent nous indiquer de quel samedi, janvier ou été, on parle :

Nous somme le 3 juin et je dis :
On s'est vu cet été (pour vous c'est quel été ?)
On se verra cet été (et là ?)
On se verra en janvier (c'est quand ?)
On s'est parlé en janvier (alors ?)
On se retrouve ce samedi (et là ?)
On s'est vu samedi (et la ?)

Il est évident que "prochain" et "dernier" doivent préciser qu'on parle du jour / mois / saison qui suivent ou qui précèdent IMMEDIATEMENT l'instant présent... Non ? 

Alors parfois le contexte est évident et parfois non...
Alors on répète, tout comme le fait Itka


----------



## Nicomon

DearPrudence said:


> Alors, moi, on m'a fait la réflexion que je comprenais / parlais bizarrement, mais si on me dit "*samedi prochain*" je comprends pas le samedi qui vient, mais celui d'après (donc, dans *une dizaine de jours*).
> 
> Pour le *samedi qui vient*, je dis
> "*samedi (là), samedi qui vient*"


Salut DP. Il devait y avoir des Normands parmi mes ancêtres... et on m'a aussi (sans doute encore plus souvent) fait la réflexion que je parle bizarrement. J'aurais compris comme toi. 

On est le mercredi 3 juin... si vous me donnez rendez-vous *samedi prochain*, eh bien... je vais le rater, et vous allez croire que je vous ai posé un lapin.  Parce que j'aurai compris : le 13 juin

Par contre, si vous me dites aujourd'hui (3 juin)... je te donne rendez-vous lundi prochain. Là, je comprendrai le 8 juin. 
Et pas le 15. Je sais... ça ne semble pas logique. 

Si vous me dites en date du samedi 6... « on se verra mercredi prochain » je vais vous demander de préciser. Mercredi qui vient (le 10), ou le suivant? Parce qu'en parlant du 10, j'aurais dit mercredi, tout court.



> Nous somme le 3 juin et je dis :
> On s'est vu cet été (pour vous c'est quel été ?)
> je dirais : c'est impossible, on n'y est pas encore. On s'est peut-être vus l'été dernier, en 2008
> On se verra cet été (et là ?) été 2009 : très bientôt/celui qui vient, dans quelques semaines
> On se verra en janvier (c'est quand ?) janvier 2010 (prochain)
> On s'est parlé en janvier (alors ?) janvier 2009 (dernier)
> On se retrouve ce samedi (et là ?) le 6 juin/celui qui vient
> On s'est vu samedi (et la ?) le 30 mai (dernier)





DearPrudence said:


> Par contre, pour les mois, là, je comprends bien et ça ne me choque pas.
> 
> Allez savoir  (donc, j'ai la confirmation que j'ai un problème, je règle ça, merci )


 Je crois que j'ai un problème aussi. Mais j'ai pas envie de le régler.

Alors je fais comme itka et je demande - et donne aussi - des précisions... bien précises. 

Voir le # 10 (entre autres) sur *ce fil*. On semble avoir des affinités avec les Belges.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> On est le mercredi 3 juin... si vous me donnez rendez-vous *samedi prochain*, eh bien... je vais le rater, et vous allez croire que je vous ai posé un lapin.  Parce que j'aurai compris : le 13 juin
> 
> Par contre, si vous me dites aujourd'hui (3 juin)... je te donne rendez-vous lundi prochain. Là, je comprendrai le 8 juin.
> Et pas le 15. Je sais... ça ne semble pas logique.


Je te rassure : non seulement ça ne semble pas logique, mais ça ne l'est pas !  (Surtout que maintenant nous sommes le jeudi 4 juin de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique ! )


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je te rassure : non seulement ça ne semble pas logique, mais ça ne l'est pas !  (Surtout que maintenant nous sommes le jeudi 4 juin de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique ! )


Ben quand je l'ai écrit, à 17h57 chez nous... il restait encore quelques minutes au mercredi, de votre côté. 

Je crois que dans ma drôle de logique qui ne l'est pas - et qui semble être celle des Belges, si t'as regardé le fil que j'ai mis en lien - j'associe _prochain_ à _semaine prochaine / semaine suivante_. Tout à fait comme Chimel l'a écrit au post #20.  Et comme tu as écrit qu'il ne fallait pas au #22.

Or comme ma semaine va du lundi au dimanche... si on est aujourd'hui jeudi, samedi prochain = samedi en 8 (enfin... en 10) / samedi de la semaine prochaine
et non samedi de cette semaine/ce samedi/le samedi qui vient.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

J'ajoute un post, car ce n'est pas vraiment un edit du dernier. 

Et pour les saisons, alors?

L'été 2009 - cet été - arrivera officiellement le 20 ou le 21 juin - je n'ai pas vérifié les éphémérides  - donc on n'y est pas tout à fait encore.

Alors si je disais : j'irai vous voir en France ou en Suisse l'été prochain, comprendriez-vous réellement que je vais débarquer de l'avion dans quelques semaines, 
ou avant la fin de septembre 2009?  

Moi, si vous me disiez aujourd'hui... j'irai te voir à Montréal l'été prochain, j'en serais ravie  mais je ne vous attendrais pas avant 2010, 
c.-à-d. l'été... de l'année prochaine.


----------



## tilt

Si j'ai bien compris, pour certains, ce qui est _prochain _n'est _le prochain_ qu'à condition de ne pas être... trop proche !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

J'ai déjà vu qu'il est un peu difficile pour moi de faire une distinction entre les mots anglais et français, mais la notion creusée dans mes mensinges et 'ceci?' 'non, le prochain', concernant n'importe quoi; un train, une émission, un jour, un mois, une année, un avion. Et peut-être j'ai supposé que la majorité partagait dans mon avis et maintenant je vois que peut-être...non! 

'Tu prends ce train-ci?'
'Non, je prends le prochain'

'Quel train vas-tu prendre?'
'Le prochain'

Dans une série mathématique il faudrait classer le cadre parce qu'un mois n'est qu'une partie de quelque chose plus grande, explicitement un an. Donc, que le cadre classé soit 'les septembres' ou 'les mois' ou 'les mois liés implicitement avec un an specifique', le choix compte une différence dans notre compréhension. La problème est qu'il n'y a pas un seul cadre accepté, n'importe quelle langue...ainsi; il faudra toujours clarifier, sauf si on choisit une autre construction, si on veut être compris clairement.

Conclusion du fil; évitez le mot prochain toujours et arrêtez de lire les fils de Chimel!


----------



## Karzoff

Je crois rêver 



> Je te donne rendez-vous
> vendredi prochain
> vendredi en huit
> vendredi en quinze
> [...]
> En huit, veut dire dans une semaine avec une coquetterie car la semaine ne compte que 7 jours
> On compte sans doute la semaine, plus le jour même (7 + 1)
> 
> Même chose avec l'expression en quinze
> Deux semaines plus le jour même (2 x 7 + 1)
> 
> en huit = dans une semaine
> en quinze = dans quinze jours
> 
> source : http://villemin.gerard.free.fr/aHumanit/Langue/En_huit.htm





> *Que veut dire l'expression lundi (ou un autre jour) en huit?*
> Meilleure réponse - Choisie par les votants
> Ca veut dire "le prochain Lundi qui est dans au moins une semaine".
> 
> Si on est un Lundi, c'est Lundi prochain.
> Sinon, c'est le Lundi qui suit le prochain.
> 
> En gros c'est la contraction de "dans 8 jours et jusqu'au Lundi ensuite".
> => Le Lundi qui suit la période de huit jours à partir de maintenant.
> 
> source : Yahoo Questions/réponses - http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060910033751AAfS0Ae





> *Prochain (adj) :
> Se dit de la date ou de la période qui est la première à survenir par rapport au moment où l'on parle : Le mois prochain, nous déménageons.*
> 
> source : Dictionnaire Larousse - http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/prochain/64068


Je pense que tout le monde a compris que la manière correcte d'utiliser prochain et tout simplement pour le jour, la nuit, le weekend, la semaine, le mois, l'année, etc. qui arrivent en premier au moment où l'on parle.

Après oui c'est ambigu, mais autant utiliser la forme correcte, pourquoi se plier à la forme non-correcte ?
Pour ceux qui ont peur des quiproquos, utilisez des dates plus précises, (la première semaine de Juin, Vendredi 9 septembre, etc.)


----------



## Lacuzon

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> 'Tu prends ce train-ci?'
> 'Non, je prends le prochain'


Bonjour,

 'Tu prends ce train-ci?'
'Non, je prends le *suivant *(le suivant étant celui qui suit le prochain)


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Et pour les saisons, alors?
> 
> L'été 2009 - cet été - arrivera officiellement le 20 ou le 21 juin - je n'ai pas vérifié les éphémérides  - donc on n'y est pas tout à fait encore.
> 
> Alors si je disais : j'irai vous voir en France ou en Suisse l'été prochain, comprendriez-vous réellement que je vais débarquer de l'avion dans quelques semaines,
> ou avant la fin de septembre 2009?


On est dans le même cas que dire "samedi prochain" alors qu'on est déjà jeudi: le plus naturel est alors de dire "après-demain". Vouloir à tout prix utiliser "prochain" dans un tel cas (même si c'est théoriquement irréprochable) ne peut que susciter des problèmes de compréhension.

De même, dire "l'été prochain" alors qu'on est déjà en juin est source de confusion. Là, je t'aurais sans doute demandé: "Tu veux dire l'été qui vient ou l'autre?". Mais si tu m'avais parlé de "l'été prochain" en janvier dernier, j'aurais compris cet été 2009, sans aucun doute.

Même aujourd'hui, à la veille des vacances, si je demande à quelqu'un "Alors, que fais-tu pour tes prochaines vacances?", je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il me dévoile ses projets pour 2010...


----------



## tilt

Lacuzon said:


> 'Tu prends ce train-ci?'
> 'Non, je prends le *suivant *(le suivant étant celui qui suit le prochain)


Ah non !_
Suivant _et _prochain _sont synonymes si "ce train-ci" désigne un train actuellement à quai.
Si on parle par contre d'un train à venir, alors il ne faut tout simplement pas utiliser _prochain_, qui fait toujours référence au présent, mais _suivant_.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Si j'ai bien compris, pour certains, ce qui est _prochain _n'est _le prochain_ qu'à condition de ne pas être... trop proche !


T'as bien compris. 

Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, mais là tu sais que si je dis : _je viendrai te voir l'été prochain_... t'as pas à t'inquiéter de ma visite impromptue avant juin ou juillet 2010. 
Ça ne sera pas cet été, celui qui vient dans une quinzaine de jours, mais le prochain été ou si tu préfères l'été de l'année prochaine.


----------



## tilt

J'avoue que si on me dit _l'été prochain_ aujourd'hui, j'éprouverais le besoin de demander des précisions, tout comme si on me dit _samedi prochain _un vendredi, car l'emploi de _prochain _dans un tel contexte me paraitra suspect.
Mais si la personne me répond qu'elle fait effectivement référence [à l'été de l'année / au samedi de la semaine] suivante, j'en déduirai qu'elle emploi le mot _prochain _à mauvais escient, pas que celui-ci a un sens différent.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Mais si la personne me répond qu'elle fait effectivement référence [à l'été de l'année / au samedi de la semaine] suivante, j'en déduirai qu'elle emploi le mot _prochain _à mauvais escient, pas que celui-ci a un sens différent.


 Ou qu'elle est Québécoise et subit l'influence de l'anglais "next", ou Belge ou peut-être Normande. 

Par ailleurs, comme tu l'as écrit toi-même plus haut en parlant du train... _suivant_ et _prochain_ sont souvent synonymes. Le prochain feu de circulation, c'est bien le feu de circulation suivant. Nous sommes d'accord?

Alors, si je ne peux pas dire _prochain_ en parlant du samedi qui suit celui de cette semaine, c.à d. _samedi prochain = samedi de la semaine prochaine_... eh bien j'élimine _prochain_, adjectif, de mon vocabulaire. Et je dis... pas celui qui vient... l'autre, celui d'après, le suivant. Pas l'été qui vient... l'été 2010.  

Et je vous remercie de respecter vos _prochains_ (je sais... le substantif ne se pluralise pas) qui ne comprennent pas l'adjectif _prochain_ de la même façon que vous.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Et je vous remercie de respecter vos _prochains_ (je sais... le substantif ne se pluralise pas) qui ne comprennent pas l'adjectif _prochain_ de la même façon que vous.


Sur ce, je crois que nous pouvons passer au fil suivant. Et pas prochain !


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Même aujourd'hui, à la veille des vacances, si je demande à quelqu'un "Alors, que fais-tu pour tes prochaines vacances?", je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il me dévoile ses projets pour 2010...


 Salut... quelques lignes seulement. J'avais raté ce post. Alors merci Chimel. Dans le cas des vacances, j'aurais compris aussi les plus proches en date...et présumé qu'elles auraient lieu avant 2010.  

Mais j'ai un blocage quelconque « entre les deux oreilles » pour ce qui est de « samedi prochain » ou « été prochain ».  

Là, je passe officiellement... au fil suivant.


----------



## tilt

À mon avis, c'est parce que les vacances ne désigne pas une période précise.
Si quelqu'un qui sait pertinemment que tu pars en vacances le lendemain te pose cette question, tu comprendras sans doute "celles d'après".


----------



## Nicomon

Sans doute, tilt. 

En fait, je me demande si la position de _prochain_ n'y serait pas pour quelque chose, dans mon cas. 

le prochain samedi : demain
samedi prochain : le 13 juin (p.c.q ma cervelle d'oiseau le traduit comme samedi de la semaine prochaine) 

Mais *cette petite capsule*  (trouvée dans un autre fil) est bien claire. 


Bon, j'avais pourtant bel et bien écrit que je passais au fil suivant.


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, Nico, l'adjectif "prochain" est de ceux qui changent de sens avec leur position par rapport au nom :
le prochain arrêt (de bus) : le suivant (dans un ordre déterminé)
l'arrêt prochain : le plus proche (du locuteur, ici dans l'espace, mais ce peut être dans le temps).

Comme la plupart du temps cette nuance passe inaperçue, on mélange joyeusement les deux !


----------



## chlorophylle

Salut, tout le monde !

J’ai reçu un message vocal que laisse mon professeur au 14 Mars, mercredi dernier, comme suite :



> Il faut tout nous apporter pour demain, avant 13H, puisque on va le regarder demain.
> Si c’est vraiment que vous ne pouvez pas l’amener demain, vous l’amenez le plus tôt possible avant le jeudi d’après.




J’aimerais savoir, « jeudi d’après » ici signifie : « jeudi prochain » ? 
Merci d’avance pour votre aide!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est bien ça : le message confirmant que "cela" ne pouvait être réalisé le lendemain (le jeudi), il est bien question d'apporter les documents avant le jeudi suivant, donc au plus tard _avant le jeudi de la semaine suivante_.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, dans ce contexte, cela ne peut être que jeudi prochain, mais cet usage est un peu curieux de la part de votre professeur (cela dit, il nous arrive à tous de manière un peu relâchée...).

La plupart du temps, ce type d'expression sert à désigner le jeudi (par exemple) après le prochain, d'autant plus que l'usage de "prochain" est parfois ambigu: pour certains, il désigne le premier jour qui vient, pour d'autres il doit être compris comme "de la semaine prochaine". 
Par exemple, nous sommes lundi et je parle de jeudi prochain: certains, comme moi, vont le comprendre comme "dans trois jours" et d'autres comme "jeudi de la semaine prochaine", le jeudi dans trois jours étant alors appelé "ce jeudi(-ci)". Je me souviens vaguement d'un fil à ce sujet, il y a pas mal de temps déjà.

"Le jeudi d'après" sert alors souvent à lever l'ambiguité: "Non, pas ce jeudi, le jeudi d'après". Mais ici, comme on était mercredi, "jeudi prochain" aurait été très clair.


----------



## godolito

La phrase, "Pour le lundi qui vient, faites ce devoir," est-elle correcte? Je sais qu'on dirait plutôt, 
"Pour ce lundi..." mais la premiere phrase est-elle correcte aussi?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce ne serait pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose qu'un natif dirait. On dira plus naturellement : _pour lundi prochain_.


----------



## janpol

St ! Je l'entends souvent dite par des natifs (mais je crois que c'est spécifique à la région). Cela provoque d'ailleurs bien des discussions car "lundi prochain" est compris comme !e 2è lundi ( le premier "comptant pour du beurre") qu'on appelle aussi "lundi en huit"
- On se revoit lundi prochain."
- Tu veux dire "lundi en huit"
- Nan ! Lundi qui vient !


----------



## tilt

Je dirais que _lundi prochain _est préférable à _ce lundi_, qui lui-même est préférable à _lundi qui vient_.

Et je crois utile de préciser que _lundi prochain_ ne veut pas dire _lundi en huit_.
Janpol a raison, certains les confondent, mais ils se trompent.


----------



## Logospreference-1

La plupart du temps on sait si l'on nous parle de l'avenir ou du passé. Je reste dans ce contexte où cette information est inutile.

- (Un jour avant) Si l'on est dimanche, je ne comprendrai jamais que pour désigner le lundi qui suit on me dise _lundi prochain_, car pourquoi ne me dit-on pas _demain_ ? Si donc j'entends _lundi prochain_, il se confond avec_ lundi en huit_.
- (Deux jours avant) Si l'on est samedi, je ne comprendrai jamais que pour désigner le lundi qui suit on me dise _lundi prochain_, car pourquoi ne me dit-on pas _après-demain_, ou_ lundi_, ou_ ce lundi _ ? Si donc j'entends _lundi prochain_, il se confond encore avec_ lundi en huit_.
- (Trois jours avant) On n'a plus le recours à l'équivalent de _demain_ ou _après demain._ Si donc l'on est vendredi, je comprendrai que pour désigner le lundi qui suit on me dise _lundi prochain_, ou _lundi_, ou _ce lundi_ : c'est seulement à partir de trois jours avant, ou quatre, ou cinq, ou six que je peux distinguer sans hésiter entre _lundi prochain_ et _lundi en huit. _
- (Sept jours avant) Même topo, à cette différence près que lundi je ne peux pas dire _lundi_ ou _ce lundi_ pour désigner le lundi qui suit. Mon seul choix est de dire _lundi prochain_, sans confusion possible avec _lundi en huit_.

Le problème n'est pas qu'on confonde entre _« jour » prochain_ et _« jour » en huit_, mais qu'on ne peut utiliser à bon escient, sans confusion possible, _« jour » prochain _qu'entre J moins trois et J moins sept.


----------



## tilt

C'est justement de ce genre de raisonnements alambiqués que vient la confusion.
_
Prochain _signifie "Qui se trouve le moins éloigné dans sa catégorie." et donc si on est dimanche et qu'il est 23h59, lundi prochain, c'est demain. J'admets que dans cette situation, il est aussi simple, sinon plus, de _dire _demain mais là n'est pas la question.

Logospreference-1, à partir de quelle date _l'an prochain_ signifiera 2017, pour toi, et non 2016 ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le cas n'est pas le même, et il n'est pas de la définition de _prochain_, qui ne pose aucun souci, mais de l'intelligence à ajouter _prochain_. Pour _l'année prochaine_ il n'y a pas d'équivalent à _demain_. À moins d'un an, on a le choix de dire le mois, il suffit de savoir qu'on parle de l'avenir, en ajoutant éventuellement _prochain_. Mais en effet, plus ce mois est proche, moins je dis _prochain_, c'est évident. Il n'y a là aucune complication. En décembre je ne dis jamais _janvier prochain_, et encore moins _l'année prochaine_, parce que les deux seraient tout simplement stupides. Je dis _le mois prochain_, ou _en janvier_.

Nous sommes aujourd'hui le 19 septembre. Si on parle des vendanges prévues dans telle région à partir du 3 octobre, on dira qu'elles sont prévues début octobre ou le 3 octobre : pourquoi ajouter _prochain _? Que voulez-vous que ce soit d'autre ?


----------



## tilt

> Mais en effet, plus ce mois est proche, moins je dis _prochain_, c'est évident.


Je ne partage pas cette évidence.

Car si l'argument est l'utilité de préciser _prochain_, alors autant ne jamais l'ajouter.
Si on dit _lundi_, sans précision, ce sera forcément le lundi "qui vient", qu'on soit dimanche ou mercredi.
Si on dit _en mars_, c'est pareil : qu'on soit en février ou en avril, ce sera forcément le prochain mois de mars, qu'il faille attendre quelques jours ou 11 mois pour y arriver.

Quoi qu'il en soit, si j’admets bien volontiers qu'il est préférable de dire _demain _plutôt que _lundi prochain _quand on est dimanche, _lundi prochain _n'a aucune raison de désigner autre chose que demain, pour moi.

(nous voilà en tout cas en plein dans le genre de discussion qu'évoquait Janpol ! )


----------



## Roméo31

[…]

 "*Qui vient".*
Janpol, moi aussi, j'entends souvent cette formule figée. Mais elle est très sujette à caution, et les cautions n'abondent pas (l'Académie la reprendra-t-elle dans sa 9e éd. ?).   Voir, ci-dessous, la synthèse du B.U.

_Le Bon usage, _dernière éd. § 880 _:_


> La formule figée _qui vient_ “prochain” est donnée sans réserves par l’Ac. 1935. *Hanse la déconseille pourtant. Il est vrai que le Trésor et d’autres dict. récents ne la mentionnent plus et que ceux qui la citent ne produisent pas d’attestations modernes. Elle n’est sans doute vivante que dans les parlers provinciaux* : Que nos bans soient publiés dimanche qui vient (Sand, Fr. le champi, xxii). — Le Rob. ne signale que le pluriel, les jours, les années qui viennent, ce qui semble en effet plus fréquent. Voici une application où il ne s’agit pas du temps : Les pages qui viennent [= suivantes] reprennent les vieux topos sur le diktat de Versailles (Gaxotte, dans le Figaro litt., 7 juillet 1956).
> Au xviie s., _qui vient_ est courant :  Nous avons encore à languir jusques à la semaine qui vient (Sév., 9 déc. 1664). — Elle pouroit bien se trouver l’année qui vient, première maistresse (Maintenon, Corresp., 19 sept. 1697). — Autres ex. dans Littré.



*
"Prochain" après l'indication d'un jour de la semaine*

Quel que soit le jour de la parole, si je dis "je viendrai" + nom d'un jour de la semaine  + "prochain", je désigne ce jour (mardi, par ex.) le plus proche (dans le temps) du jour du moment de la parole.

Ex. : Nous sommes samedi 19 septembre (jour de la parole). _Je viendrai lundi *prochain*_ = logiquement, _Je viendrai le 21 septembre._
Rem. : un natif dira plutôt, en général,_ je viendrai *après-demain*_ ou_ je viendrai_* lundi (*ou _ce lundi).

Je viendrai lundi *en huit* = je viendrai le 28 septembre.

Je viendrai lundi en quinze = je viendrai le 5 octobre._

Il convient d'éviter, bien sûr,  les indications pas claires. Ex. : On est toujours samedi 19 septembre. Eviter de dire :_ Je viendrai dimanche prochain (_ou_ même lundi prochain). _Car votre interlocuteur risque de se demander si vous viendrez le 20 ou bien le 27 septembre. Si l'on vous dit qqch. comme cela, faites-vous préciser le quantième !


----------



## Lomiop

Bonjour,

je ne sais plus quand est-ce que j'avais l'expression "en huit", pour parler d'un jour, pas celui qui vient mais celui d'après, et j'ai trouvé cela très pratique, mais malheureusement, si l'on tente de l'employer personne ne va comprendre.
C'est tellement dommage que cette expression ne soit pas courante.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Lomiop et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Navré de vous contredire, mais cette expression *est* couramment employée, et donc comprise, en tout cas dans ma région.


----------



## Bezoard

Elle est aussi  parfaitement comprise à Paris, mais peut-être pas par les plus jeunes.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je l'emploie tout le temps. J'ai cependant l'impression qu'en huit est beaucoup moins courant dans la moitié Sud de la France. Y a-t-il des Méridionaux dans la salle ?


----------



## Bezoard

Parce que dans le Sud, on remet toujours à beaucoup plus tard, donc en quinze, plutôt qu'en huit !


----------



## Lacuzon

Ce sera dit, répété et déformé la prochaine fois que je rencontrerai mes collègues niçois .


----------



## Lomiop

Tu as bien de la chance, j'aimerais tant que ça soit le cas chez moi ^^


----------



## DearPrudence

Faut-il ouvrir un fil pour l'utilisation de "en huit" ? 
Mes grands-parents étaient du Nord de la France et moi Normande et j'ai toujours entendu "en huit", mais je dois avouer qu'au collège/lycée, en tant que jeune, il me semble que ce n'était pas vraiment utilisé et que ça faisait un peu vieux. Peut-être sait-on qu'on est adulte quand on commence à utiliser l'expression pour prendre des rendez-vous 
Mon conjoint, du même âge que moi mais méridional, lui, n'avait pas cette culture du "en huit", qu'il me semble bien lui avoir apprise, et qui ne me semble pas utilisée par sa famille non plus.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Mais *cette petite capsule*  (trouvée dans un autre fil) est bien claire.



J'aime bien les capsules linguistiques de Radio-Canada, et leurs recommendations sont utiles, mais je dois avouer que je n'entends pas beaucoup "en huit" au Canada, même s'il est facile à comprendre.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai surtout ajouté la capsule (au post 61) pour ce qui est écrit au sujet de « prochain » qu'il vaut mieux dire à la place de « ce » (en rouge dans le titre) 





> L’utilisation d’un adjectif démonstratif devant un jour de la semaine est calquée sur l’anglais.


  Il est vrai qu'on n'entend pas beaucoup  _en huit_ au Québec.  Je ne « l'avoue » pas... je le constate. 

Mais je n'ai pas honte d'avouer que je dis _ce _ ou  _qui vient_, n'en déplaise aux puristes.
Justement parce que _prochain_ est souvent confondu avec _en huit_.  Voir le post 68 de janpol.


----------

